# NorCal MECA event roll call!!



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Kustom Kar-Santa Rosa, CA 
April 3rd SQ/SPL no DB

Who all is going to be at this one? I'll be there and will be judging again. Also planning on having the "short bus" in the lanes.  So if you're coming, speak up! Maybe we can all get together for some food afterwards?

Zach


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I can make it.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there...even though my car sounds like a$$. Maybe it will be better by then


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Vince <Godfather> and i will be there.

-Scott


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Scott, I'll be looking forward to seeing you and Vince again. Hopefully I'll get a chance to listen to your car this time around. I didn't get to at the Sac show sadly. Hope all is well.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will be there and hopefully 2-3 other members of team sins!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to be on Team SinS when I grow up.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Everyone will join team Senility IN Sound when they all grow old. 

Zach, where is your UFC vote/lunch bets? Don't be running away after winning 1 lunch, buddy! I want a rematch! :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Picks made. But we pretty much have the same picks as per usual.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Eng "Wes Sims" Soedjono, we are senile but we have a limit, you are still a little TOO senile to join, we dont drive japanese buicks like you 

muwhahhahaha


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn I wish I could go! Not gonna make this one. Working on the fresno show though, provided my brother can go as a co pilot! Long driver for a day!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I might head over to hang out and such. The truck won't be completely ready by then though.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like a good turn out. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

i should be there to hang out.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

what time does the event usually end?

I assume it starts at 10am?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Depends on the number of cars, but I would say 5pm would be pretty safe to say.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

what time do you want us to be there aubrey? rmember us southbay guys are almost 2 hours away


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I am an easy 2+ hours away Bing. No complaining!  See you guys in just a few more days.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

we'll be setting up at 9am and will start registration at that time. I want the show to be fully started by 11am if not before.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there bright and early to help with the setup Aubrey. I think you have my cell number, so if you need anything just give me a shout.

Zach


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Allright guys, I am leaving on business in the morning and wont be back until late Thursday night. If I dont respond thats the reason, I will try to check my messages nightly but cant promise it.

I'll be heading to Santa Rosa lateFriday night hope to see a killer turn out for this one.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

ooo aubrey is gone, lets take the time and bash him!


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

I should be going. I have work but work can wait a day lol 
what time does this start? Ill be driving from sacramento.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Registration should start right at/after 9am with the judging starting no later than 11am. I'm also driving from Sacramento, so I hope to see you there.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

my goal is to get there around 10am


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be there around noon-1pm...on FRIDAY! Woohoo, the boss granted my 1/2 day request, so I'll be heading out of Sunnyvale at 10:45am Friday! Looking forward to judging w/Zach again, hearing/seeing some awesome cars, and running the Cobra through the lanes. I even have a tent now, so hopefully the black (leather) interior won't burn you out, Zach! :laugh:

Looking forward to this weekend (my older son's birthday is on Easter) for sure!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Killer!! I'm really glad to hear that you'll be there Greg. I'm also looking forward to hearing your car finally. Mine will be significantly different from last time you heard it. Hopefully the changes will be for the better. LOL! See you on Saturday.

Zach


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Coolness mr other sq judge! I can't wait to hear it. I'm just trying to cram door panels (don't ask) and the tent, chairs, etc into my car (to no avail)! Most likely, I'll have to take my loving wife up on her offer to follow me up in her car!

Later,
Greg


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm am publicly calling Bing out  He beat me in a tie-breaker at the AutoRama in Feb. 

It was a devastating defeat and I almost quit the sport as a result. But no (rocky music starts in background) I must prevail and will prevail in tomorrow's MEGA MECA Competition 

Bring it on buddy


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

ChicoOG said:


> I'm am publicly calling Bing out  He beat me in a tie-breaker at the AutoRama in Feb.
> 
> It was a devastating defeat and I almost quit the sport as a result. But no (rocky music starts in background) I must prevail and will prevail in tomorrow's MEGA MECA Competition
> 
> Bring it on buddy


whooaaaa there no need for the violence. lol
i cant wait hear some of these cars.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mike, if you guys tie again it's a mandatory grappling match to submission to declare the winner. No more of this breaking down the score business. LOL!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thats it i am jumping into some unmanned class hahaha

tommorow suppose to not scratch 60 in SR, so dress warm guys

b


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Mike, if you guys tie again it's a mandatory grappling match to submission to declare the winner. No more of this breaking down the score business. LOL!!


Unfortunately, I was so dominated I didn't even get close to tying.... I think it was the lack of an air freshener 

Back to the drawing board 

Next time Bing, next time


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That was a really good show yesterday. Thanks to everybody that came out to support the 2nd NorCal MECA event! Some really great sounding cars were there yesterday. 

Congrats to Bing, Vince, Scott, Aubrey, and Anthony for winning their respective classes. A HUGE thanks to Aubrey for organizing/putting on the event and making sure it ran smooth. Lastly, thanks to all the guys at Kustom Kar for having us. What a crew of great guys over there.

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Well wish I could have been there but I am very busy and don't have alot of time, but I will be at the fresno show since that is in my back yard so I will be there I have put my front sub back in to run mod so I am bring it. no more sub problem just sweet sound.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

JBishop said:


> Well wish I could have been there but I am very busy and don't have alot of time, but I will be at the fresno show since that is in my back yard so I will be there I have put my front sub back in to run mod so I am bring it. no more sub problem just sweet sound.


no excuses lol i couldnt help but to notice you should have plenty of time cause you dont have to work your loolking for a job.. j/k you should go to the sac show as well.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

it was a very good turnout. how many of you guys will be in the sac show at paridyme.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

deesz said:


> no excuses lol i couldnt help but to notice you should have plenty of time cause you dont have to work your loolking for a job.. j/k you should go to the sac show as well.


just watch out for the echo. Who won mod the last show?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JBishop said:


> just watch out for the echo. Who won mod the last show?


Jim, I was wondering why you weren't there. I was hoping you'd be there. I won the mod class at this past show.

As for your setup, you won't be in Mod. You'll be in Modex due to the in dash sub. So Scott (SQ Hemi) will be your competition. And believe me, I'm VERY thankful that I don't have to go up against the Echo. Now that the subbass is straightened out, your car will be a MONSTER in the lanes! I won't be at the Fresno show, but I will be at the Hayward show.

Deesz, I'll be at the Sac show for sure! I live in Sac so you know I won't miss it.  I'm trying to get into every NorCal comp this year so I can get enough points to qualifiy for regionals.

Zach


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Jim, I was wondering why you weren't there. I was hoping you'd be there. I won the mod class at this past show.
> 
> As for your setup, you won't be in Mod. You'll be in Modex due to the in dash sub. So Scott (SQ Hemi) will be your competition. And believe me, I'm VERY thankful that I don't have to go up against the Echo. Now that the subbass is straightened out, your car will be a MONSTER in the lanes! I won't be at the Fresno show, but I will be at the Hayward show.
> 
> ...


It was on the original 2010 post up schedule on here a while ago. Yes it's supposidly a MECA event and if i can be ready I'll be at that Bish too! I'll be there since its in my back yard but competing, i dunno?


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Zach my sub is in the front, and the dash is not converted in any way which puts me in mod so lets have some fun.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

are these dates still correct. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/76176-norcal-meca-shows.html


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Deesz, those dates are correct. I just hadn't looked far enough down on the schedule to see the Sac show. My bad.

Jim, here are some quotes from the 2010 rule book. 

"Modified
Modified is for Competitors who have chosen to make modifications to the vehicle’s interior and/or electrical system that can still be
returned to stock at any time for the purpose of improving sound quality and component performance. Additional or alternate speaker
locations will be accepted as long as vehicle integrity is retained, area can be returned to stock integrity, and the locations only utilize
the original air space within the vehicle. Modified follows Modified Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
A) Functional Components of the vehicle may be utilized as the Competitor sees fit. Windows must still be able to roll down, Dash
may not be rebuilt or altered. Speaker pods may be added to the dash, pillars, or floors.
B) Acoustical Treatments and/or Dash Pads are limited to 1” thick.
C) Door Panels, grill covers, etc. may be modified or rebuilt to accommodate speakers, Kick Panels may accommodate any size
speaker and Floor Speakers may be added, however they may not be cut into the floor. Speakers may not be externally vented.
*D) Except for in the dash, Subwoofer(s) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle so long as they do not hinder operation of the
vehicle.*
E) Electrical System upgrades are unlimited, however voltage is limited to 14.4 volts at the amplifiers with the engine off.
F) Source Unit may consist of the head unit, remotely located faceplate, permanently installed remote control or computer."

"Modex
This class will include Competitors who have put forth the effort to enhance their installation and system performance with modifications
that cannot be returned back to stock in an effort to redesign the interior to enhance the vehicle’s sound signature. The vehicle’s
interior must still feel like it is a vehicle. Modex follows Modified Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
A) Windows do not have to roll down. Dash may not be completely rebuilt but may be altered, however all original instruments must
remain in the factory location.
B) Cutting of metal is permitted, enclosures may be externally mounted (example. under car, fender well etc.), speakers may be
vented externally.
*C) Subwoofer(s) may be mounted in the dash.*
D) Driver’s seat may be relocated, but it must still be securely mounted and able to be used to operate the vehicle.
E) Electrical System Upgrades are Unlimited.
F) 120 VAC equipment, power supplies, or converted equipment may be integrated into the system."

It doesn't stipulate modded or un-modded dash. But if your sub is in the dash it moves you into modex. Unless I have misunderstood you and the sub is just in the front, yet not in the dash. I'm guessing that's the case?

Zach


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Zach its mounted under the seat. now.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Zach its mounted under the seat. now.


Ah-ha! Well then, looks like I'll have to step up my game seeing as we'll be in the same class now. I look forward to the challenge.  My subs are under the seats now too actually.


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Saturday was fun. Thanks to everyone and Kustom Kar 

Anthony


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It was good to see you at the comp Anthony. Your car is sounding great man! It was a pleasure getting to listen to it.

Zach


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

amazing you can hear anything zach after this happening to you?


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys!
Sorry it took so long, but I just posted the pics from the show!
Enjoy!

Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Kustom Kar Autosound Challenge Santa Rosa

I'll have the Fresno event done by tonight. 
I'll post on that thread when I'm done!
c-ya
gf


----------

